# fathead in love



## fathead (Feb 15, 2008)

Greetings all,

After a short and torrid affair, fathead has been seduced by SA and wants to go and live with her forever.
Having failed to win the lottery yet again, he has to find work there.
He provides tech support, training and backup on Apple macs and their applications.
What are his chances? Potential employers welcome to reply.

He also needs to offload his house etc. in the UK midlands. Anyone want to move there and consider a house exchange or whatever?

fathead thanks you for your time and wishes all expats a long and prosperous existence.

Cheers.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

fathead said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> After a short and torrid affair, fathead has been seduced by SA and wants to go and live with her forever.
> Having failed to win the lottery yet again, he has to find work there.
> ...



Welcome to Fathead  Has he researched visa requirements and how long it will take him to get one


----------



## fathead (Feb 15, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Welcome to Fathead  Has he researched visa requirements and how long it will take him to get one


fathead is grateful to Stravinsky (any relation?) for his/her interest and concern.

He has spoken to the powers that be at South Africa House. 
After navigating through their fiendishly complex telephone menu, he was put through to a very nice lady who had the sort of voice that makes grown men cry.
This lady assured fathead he would be welcome in her country and that the required visas and work permits would be readily available as long as he applies several months in advance and he has a job to go to.

fathead then asked her to say something naughty to him, but she declined and told him to grow up.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

fathead said:


> fathead is grateful to Stravinsky (any relation?) for his/her interest and concern.
> He has spoken to the powers that be at South Africa House.
> After navigating through their fiendishly complex telephone menu, he was put through to a very nice lady who had the sort of voice that makes grown men cry.
> This lady assured fathead he would be welcome in her country and that the required visas and work permits would be readily available as long as he applies several months in advance and he has a job to go to.
> fathead then asked her to say something naughty to him, but she declined and told him to grow up.


No ..... Stravinsky got his grade III RSM Pianoforte certificate when he was 16 but has been decomposing since

On a serious note ......... I've never been to South Africa, but I've been a moderator on another form for SA for a year or so and I've learned a bit about general lifestyle out there. If you get sorted and achieve your aim, security it seems is going to be a major part of your life out there. There is a lot of crime, and you need to take precautions. Factor this into your final decision, and take care.

Bad luck with the lady with the voice ..... you don't want two torrid affairs ocurring at the same time do you!



















Or do you?


----------



## Blunomore (Feb 9, 2008)

Fathead, Apple computers are not big in SA. They are available, but most people would consider them 'foreign' (as if the competition is not!). So I am not too sure how many job opportunities there are in SA related to Apple.

By the way, if I lived in the UK, I would emigrate too  The weather is enough to make one slit their wrists. Viva sunshine!


----------



## fathead (Feb 15, 2008)

Blunomore said:


> Fathead, Apple computers are not big in SA. They are available, but most people would consider them 'foreign' (as if the competition is not!). So I am not too sure how many job opportunities there are in SA related to Apple.
> 
> By the way, if I lived in the UK, I would emigrate too  The weather is enough to make one slit their wrists. Viva sunshine!


fathead gratefully acknowledges the interest of Stravinsky and Blunomore. He apologies for being so slow with the reply, this is a result of his wasting away the weekend gallivanting.

Stravinsky's point re security is well made and bears repetition, yet fathead humbly draws attention to the fact that over 40 million souls - amongst them a not inconsiderable number of expatriates - survive, even flourish, in the face of the admittedly high rate of criminality. 
fathead feels that if they can do it so can he, albeit with some care. 
Furthermore, fathead is of the opinion that in return for the lawlessness experienced by the inhabitants of SA, she offers substantial compensation - the fine climate, the beautiful country and the kindness and warmth of the citizens he has had the pleasure of meeting being just a few examples.

fathead agrees with Blunomore in that Apple are not particularly well known in SA. This, however, is also true elsewhere in the Known Universe, yet fathead has been gainfully employed on macs for nigh on a decade and a half. 
A quick and not very scientific survey of macs in SA revealed a small but significant Apple user base, enough to support a nascent, growing support structure.
fathead wonders whether Blunomore is in any way concerned with the computer trade in SA. If that is the case, fathead would be very interested to hear his/her experiences and opinions re the industry.

Prior to writing this fathead had just finished speaking to his friend in Durban on the telephone. She told him the temperature there was 31C. The temperature in fathead's part of the world is -1C. 
fathead plans to buy some razor blades tomorrow.


----------



## Blunomore (Feb 9, 2008)

fathead said:


> fathead gratefully acknowledges the interest of Stravinsky and Blunomore. He apologies for being so slow with the reply, this is a result of his wasting away the weekend gallivanting.
> 
> Stravinsky's point re security is well made and bears repetition, yet fathead humbly draws attention to the fact that over 40 million souls - amongst them a not inconsiderable number of expatriates - survive, even flourish, in the face of the admittedly high rate of criminality.
> fathead feels that if they can do it so can he, albeit with some care.
> ...


Hi fathead. 

Nope, I am not involved in the IT field. I am trained as a lawyer and currently works for a consultancy in the field of business process re-engineering. 

As for the crime, I admire you for wanting to come here, as a large number of people, despite their patriotism, cannot deal with it anymore. I know it's not exactly a good thing that, when talking to foreigners, you sketch a negative picture of your own country, but it is hard to ignore the facts. I lived in a small town 6 years ago and I was a victim of crime there. I now live in Jo'burg and I have been a victim here too. So not even the rural areas are safe. 

I know it's hard to understand as a foreigner - but we as South Africans are living in a permanent low level of trauma. And in my opinion, the worst is the randomness of the crime and the gratuity of the accompanying violence. It's not as if the victims are only those who oppressed the majority during the time of apartheid. It's ANYONE - color, age and gender plays NO ROLE. And the perpetrator does not ask - are you a good or bad person?

My travel agent's business partner was hijacked and shot dead last week and my agent said that her partner was not "hijack material". Well I ask you: who is?? No-one deserves it. Sorry for ranting on and on.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Thats my point Blunamore.

I understand what fathead says when he likes the weather, but you cant trade that off against your daughter being raped and your wife murdered.

Your post seems to mirror what I've heard from other people who have lived there and escaped. I can't begin to understand what it must be like living in a constant state of trauma as you describe


----------

